# Eco on sale!



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

https://www.petsolutions.com/Eco-Complete-Planted-Aquarium-Substrate+I18400770+C41.aspx


----------



## rhodophyta (Jan 23, 2006)

I bought a styrofoam fish box filled with Eco at a PA fish club auction. The auctioneer was not sure what it was and I bought it for $1. While I was loading up my car, it disappeared. I was told someone dumped it out for the styro, but when I asked where did they dump it, the story changed.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

rhodophyta said:


> I bought a styrofoam fish box filled with Eco at a PA fish club auction. The auctioneer was not sure what it was and I bought it for $1. While I was loading up my car, it disappeared. I was told someone dumped it out for the styro, but when I asked where did they dump it, the story changed.


a very interesting off topic story. don't understand why they want to do that... unless you told them what you already knew maybe?


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

wow thats wierd. Must suck for you.


----------

